# Purple/Maroon colored dragon HMPK



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Cannot believe what I saw at PetCo today! the had tons of HMPK's! It was so hard to settle with one. And yes I HAD to have one. Unfortunately their fish were not in good conditions. Many dead bettas  I had to guarantee at least one a good home. There was a mustard, a yellow/green butterfly, a blue one, a gray dragon, a white one, a red butterfly and a bunch of others. I wanted to grab them all! I narrowed it down to this guy and a salmon pink HMPK with white dragon scales. Then after much contemplation I went with this guy. He seems to have a little bit of damage to his scales (you can see 2 missing scales in the pics) but seems otherwise healthy. Very spunky. Also bought a 2.5 gal glass tank. $28 later and here I am...


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice pictures of a beautiful fish! I bet he will look even better once he gets adjusted to his new home.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Will try to get more tomorrow.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Gorgeous, I love the color. A very lucky find and a very lucky fish. ^^


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous boy!! He's gonna be a stunner when he colors up! 

He looks like a Red Copper Dragon to me.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I like! Pretty!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

More (clearer) pics. These do a better job at showing his true colors.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, he's gorgeous! Wonderful find! I love the last pic, he's totally like "no, no... this is my better side." Haha.  Beautiful! What does your tank look like? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nothing special. Just gravel and a few rocks. I threw in a cutting of Pothos so he can play in until I can afford to buy some java ferns and/or anubias plants. May also put up a black background. Tank is currently sitting in my nightstand. Using some white plastic mesh as a hood until I can find something better or perhaps build my own.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oooh, I like the tank! And your betta is gorgeous.


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

He is wonderful! I love the spots on his dorsal. He has so much character.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's beautiful! What a great find.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome fish


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

lol, he's really pretty!!! 
He looks shy with his front fins curled inward like he's saying "aw, you want a picture of me?"
Then the next with them out everwhere he looks like "okay!"
^_^


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

He's beautiful!

I'm so jealous of you Petco people!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Awe, hes so pretty! I would advise against the black background, because he will constantly flare at the reflection of himself. ;D


----------



## ansalong (Nov 3, 2010)

Cravenne said:


> He's beautiful!
> 
> I'm so jealous of you Petco people!


I'm jealous of you people who have *good* Petcos! Mine has very limited stock and they always look pale and sad.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

He is really gorgeous, Alex. I like the last pic, too - what a beautiful baby! Congrats! He got a great home with you...


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Last pics. I swear :lol:









They must be food pellets!

































His home got redecorated. Added a few ferns and a piece of wood from the 10 gal.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Neat tank deco and such a pretty hmpk! I love that he has the maroon on the tip of his fins


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW
He is amazing-not just his coloring but shape and fins-and cute little black spotted fin!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great looking fish and tank! Does he ever camoflauge himsef in the gravel?


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Goodness, he's so adorable. Post as many pictures as you like!


----------

